# طلب تصميم شبكة تغذية مياه



## ابو مريم واحد (20 يوليو 2011)

ياريت ياجماعة شرح لتصميم شبكة تغذية مياه لفندق مثلا وكيفية تحديد اقطار الشبكة


----------



## mohamed mech (21 يوليو 2011)

حاضر و قريبا جدا بإذن الله


----------



## ابو مريم واحد (25 يوليو 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم وفي انتظار ردك............مشكور


----------



## محمد شافع (26 يوليو 2011)

mohamed mech قال:


> حاضر و قريبا جدا بإذن الله



حاضر دائما باذن الله 
جزاك الله خيرا وفي انتظار الفائدة


----------



## zanitty (26 يوليو 2011)

حسابات الصحى كلها فى ملف واحد (حاجه م الاخر)
*حسابات تغذيه المياه
**حسابات الصحى على قد حالى*


----------



## ابو مريم واحد (26 يوليو 2011)

مشكورين جدا بجد ياجماعة بس انا كنت عايز اعرف ازاي احدد fixture unit لكل جهاز وطريقة تحديد الاقطار يدويا وليس باستخدام البرامج..................ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## zanitty (27 يوليو 2011)

ابو مريم واحد قال:


> مشكورين جدا بجد ياجماعة بس انا كنت عايز اعرف ازاي احدد fixture unit لكل جهاز وطريقة تحديد الاقطار يدويا وليس باستخدام البرامج..................ولكم جزيل الشكر


لو مش مستعجل تابع الموضوع ده 
مذكرات مشروع يوم بيوم
و لو مستعجل هتلاقى فيه طلبك بس للصرف فقط لسه حسابات التغذيه فى الحلقه اللى جايه ان شاء الله


----------



## hikal007 (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ده ملف فيه حسابات شبكة تغذيه المياه وكمان المخطط ... ادرسه ولو فيه أى سؤال انا تحت أمرك



http://www.mediafire.com/?p8j6a6wg6cbb30q


----------



## علاء يوسف (27 يوليو 2011)

الشكر للجميع


----------



## احمدالسادة (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم في موسوعة التيم سفير موجود شرح كامل عن كيفية حساب اقطار التغذية بلمياة


----------



## zanitty (27 يوليو 2011)

احمدالسادة قال:


> السلام عليكم في موسوعة التيم سفير موجود شرح كامل عن كيفية حساب اقطار التغذية بلمياة


فى كود السباكه العالمى فى اخر الكود يوجد مثال عن طريقه حساب مواسير التغذيه


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 يوليو 2011)

دائما متميز بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو مريم واحد (29 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكم جميعا ع الافادة الكبيرة وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## شرشر الجديد (28 ديسمبر 2011)

مفيش حد شرح الصحي زي التكييف والحريق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
انا عايز اعرف الصحي اعمل اية


----------



## شرشر الجديد (28 ديسمبر 2011)

اين م صبري سعيد و زنيتي


----------



## hzine133 (9 يونيو 2012)

مشكور أخي hikal007 و ما قصرت والله


----------



## nofal (9 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## sam salim (1 أكتوبر 2019)

حضرة الزميل المشرف زانتي المحترم اني اخوك مهندس من العراق وعندي خبرة بسيطة بدات العمل من شوية بس عندي مشكله في تصميم النافوراة والمسابح عايز مثال مكتوب بخط اليد كيف اعمل الحسابات الميكانيكيه زكماتن عاوز طريقه لحساب الهيد للمضخه وشكرا


----------

